# Internet bandwidth is 5 mb/s but only get 700 kb/s



## Miekk (Aug 15, 2008)

It says my download speed is a lot higher than my actual download speed.

I don't get it.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

700,000 kilobytes/sec x 8 bits/byte =5,600,000 or 5.6 mbps.

That is not your "download speed". Downloading depends on many factors, and also uses some bandwidth for verification and checksum purposes. Downloads depend on how many people share your connection (the entire neighborhood, possibly, if on cable), the site's speed limits, network congestion, etc.


----------



## Miekk (Aug 15, 2008)

Thank you.

I wish there was a "rep" or "thank" system


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

It looks like you are getting pretty good speeds. I surely wouldn't complain. I guess we all want faster, especially for those large downloads. But as a person who used to start downloads every night and take 4 months to download a DVD (on dial-up), I am pretty happy with what I have .


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

My internet is 6 Mb also and I used to get a whole lot less then that.
I moved and they were still about the same but I losted all the history I had at http://www.speedtest.net/results.php.
Then I got a new computer last month and the speeds are so much faster then the 8 year old computer with 98 then the PC with faster everything and lots of ram with XP Pro.
This is my best speed in a test I have gotten so far. 


Still 100 miles away but another server the speeds are aways less.

and this was way less.


----------



## Miekk (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah, I know that my internet isn't "high speed" But it sure is better than the 27 kb/s I used to have. That was unbearable.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You'll never see the advertized "maximum", no matter what kind you have. I would call yours "high-speed".


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Doing real downloads of files most of the time the speeds are slower then any test or the advertized "maximum".
Now I will say one time when I downloaded Ad-Aware 2008 Plus from there web site I seen the firefox download manager blink. I was thinking I clicked cancel but it downloaded the 18 MB file in a blink but that was the only time something downloaded that fast.


----------

